# is it necessary to use....



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

is it necesary to use spawn-aid in a breeding tank (not a fry tank) ? why or why not?

thnx -shroom -


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

nope........becuase people have breed piranhas without using it


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Spawn Aid isn't necessary at all&#8230; I believe it is an amino acid, and not a requirement to spawning @ all&#8230;Peat, tannic acid, humic acid, certain vitamins and trace elements can simulate South American biotopes in the home aquarium&#8230; I don't think that the L-Lysine amino acid they use is natural in the wild, but I could be wrong&#8230; That's just my opinion&#8230; Soften the water, and keep a constant PH 6.7- 6.4 and you should be fine without the Spawn Aid&#8230;If you can keep your PH within a tighter tolerance range more power to you, and probably quicker results&#8230;
I refuse to use chemicals like spawn aid, and I have had success with breeding more than one species of piranha&#8230;There is an old style box filter&#8230; It takes Carbon, and floss&#8230; You can take the box apart and put anything you want in it&#8230; I use peat pellets, fibers, and zeolite&#8230; Don't ask where to get the box.. I don't know.. I found it at et store going out of business, and I bought 20&#8230; They were only $2.50 a filter, and can filter an 80 gallon tank&#8230;


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> i shroom i Posted on Sep 17 2003, 01:45 AM
> is it necesary to use spawn-aid in a breeding tank (not a fry tank) ? why or why not?
> 
> thnx -shroom -


I suppose using L-Lysine amino acid is a good preventative treatment of herpes simplex virus infections, especially oral forms in piranas.









Seriously, it is not usually found in plants and certainly piranas will not be helped or harmed without it.

Box filters are still standard items at KMart, Wal-Mart and all other reputable pet store. Should not be difficult in finding them.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Ha ha ha.. Frank has my humor today&#8230; That's a switch&#8230; I think ValvTex or Zithromax may help if your fish got herpes&#8230; He he he... ha ha ha... You have taken my spawning in another direction







... Let's use people's drugs&#8230;
I'm going to put Viagra in my tank tonight, and see if my male can do all the females in one day&#8230;









Just kidding... You guys take me too serious... I'm not putting Spawn Aid or Viagra in my tank&#8230;.


----------

